# User has not been granted the requested login type



## Leftyx

t_p said:


> I tried this command tool and now I just get "Access is Denied" instead of "Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer "


The same thing happened to me. Now what do I do?


----------



## johnwill

Read the solutions above. :smile:


----------



## Leftyx

johnwill said:


> Read the solutions above. :smile:


You don't understand. The solutions above led to the resulting problem of the last post. The last post wasn't resolved and that's where the problem is. Am I clear? 

Thank you


----------



## johnwill

OK, I've split your post from the other thread, one problem, one thread. :smile:

Please post all the info about the configuration, including make/model of the router and modem, as well as the version/patch level of Windows on each machine.


----------



## Leftyx

The three windows machines are XP Home with SP2. The router is a linksys model no. BEFSR41. The modem is a Westell Infospeed DSL model
no. B90-36R5 15-01.
Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## Leftyx

*Bump?*

Excuse me but how long do I have to wait for an answer? I know you don't HAVE TO answer but since you did ask for the PC specs I thought that 3 weeks is a long time to wait. 

Not to be ungrateful but over 500 people have viewed this thread and there hasn't been much progress made yet.


----------



## Leftyx

*bump!*

bump!


----------



## Leftyx

*bumping*

bumping up..still not working


----------



## johnwill

Let's run through the basic networking checklist and see where you come to grief.

Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
-----------------------------------------------------
- PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. 
- Each PC must have a unique computer name. 
- Each PC must have a network share defined. 
- ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).
- XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). 
- MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.
- All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). 
* To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
- XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).
- All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).
- PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).

Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.


Additional things to check if you still have problems:
-----------------------------------------------------
- Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. 
- XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
Should return a line with 'Account active yes'.


Check XP Security policies:
--------------------------
- Access this computer from the network: add guest
- Deny logon locally: remove guest
- Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
- Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


----------



## Leftyx

johnwill said:


> Let's run through the basic networking checklist and see where you come to grief.
> 
> Checklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP
> -----------------------------------------------------
> - PCs which are not XP must have TCP/IP installed. DONE
> - Each PC must have a unique computer name.DONE
> - Each PC must have a network share defined. DONE
> - ALL NICS must be on the same subnet (e.g. IP 192.168.0.* subnet mask 255.255.255.0).DONE
> - XP PCs must have Netbios over TCP/IP enabled (only essential for XP to talk to W9X PCs). DONE
> - MS Client and file & printer sharing must be enabled on each machine.DONE
> - All NICs must have their node type = anything except p-node (peer to peer, or point-point). DONE
> * To check, open a command prompt and type IPCONFIG /ALL.
> - XP's ICF firewall is permanently disabled. (Only necessary for pre XP SP2).FIREWALL TURNED OFF
> - All 3rd party firewalls are disabled, uninstalled and deleted (until connection is working).DONE
> - PCs have the same workgroup (helps, but not essential for XP/2K, necessary for 9X/ME).DONE
> 
> Allow 15 mins after rebooting a PC for that PC to appear in the workgroup, or
> for it to see all other PCs. Or you can search for the PC by its computer name.DONE
> 
> 
> Additional things to check if you still have problems:
> -----------------------------------------------------
> - Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser. DONE
> - XP gives access to its shares via the Net Guest Account. (Note, not the same as the local guest account in user accounts which should be off). Net Guest Account is enabled by default in XP, but to check it, open a command prompt and type: NET USER GUEST
> Should return a line with 'Account active yes'. DONE
> 
> 
> 
> Check XP Security policies: CANNOT FIND XP SECURITY POLICIES
> --------------------------
> - Access this computer from the network: add guest
> - Deny logon locally: remove guest
> - Network access:Sharing and security model... -> Guest only
> - Deny access to this computer from the network-> check Guest is not here.


The problem remains. The same response as before. Maybe the security policies are causing a problem. But as I said, I can't find them.


----------



## johnwill

Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Local Security Settings.


----------



## Leftyx

johnwill said:


> Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Local Security Settings.


Thanks for the quick response John. I think I have been over this before. I don't think WINXP Home Edition has the Local Security Settings. I may be wrong but could you check?

Thank you:

Jordan


----------



## johnwill

I keep forgetting about XP-Home, I use XP-Pro all around here. Since I have an MSDN subscription, it's a no-cost option. :smile:

It seems you've gone through the whole mix, I'm somewhat at a loss as to what you're seeing. The normal fix for that issue is what I've posted below, but if you've already tried that... :4-dontkno 

Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer 

If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files: 

Download the following and install it 

Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544 

after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell 

Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.) 

net user guest /active:yes 
ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 
ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest 

The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


----------



## Leftyx

johnwill said:


> I keep forgetting about XP-Home, I use XP-Pro all around here. Since I have an MSDN subscription, it's a no-cost option. :smile:
> 
> It seems you've gone through the whole mix, I'm somewhat at a loss as to what you're seeing. The normal fix for that issue is what I've posted below, but if you've already tried that... :4-dontkno
> 
> Logon failure: the user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer
> 
> If you see this message the following should be done on the computer containing the shared files:
> 
> Download the following and install it
> 
> Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=4544
> 
> after installation is complete, click on: Start, All Programs, Windows Resource Kit Tools, Command Shell
> 
> Then enter the following commands. (Attention: they are case sensitive.)
> 
> net user guest /active:yes
> ntrights +r SeNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
> ntrights -r SeDenyNetworkLogonRight -u Guest
> 
> The first command enables network access for Guest, the two subsequent ones change two different policies to allow network access for Guest.


I knew I had seen that Windows Resource Kit Tools, and I had. Tried that earlier reading other posts. Anyway I went and put in the commands anyway and the error message was different but the same result. Here is the message:



> \\Queen is not accessible. Your might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.
> 
> Access is denied.


That's all I have for now.

Jordan


----------



## EOFError

Give this a try..
On the 'server' pc:
1) Open My Computer > click Tools > Folder Options > select the View tab > under Advanced Settings scroll to the bottom > check "Use Simple File Sharing".
2) Now find the folder you want to share > right-click it > select Sharing & Security > click the blue link that says something like "If you understand the risks...." > click "Just enable file sharing" > Now go back to step 1 and remove the "Use Simple File Sharing Box.
3) Make sure the Guest user account is ENABLED - or create the same username/password combo on the client pc there on the server pc.
4) Make sure that you give whichever user you choose to use permission on the share iteself and folder permission on the disk.

Good luck

PS: I dont like opening the guest account so if I have 3 home pc's with users "Jack", "Jill", and "Jane" then I make sure all three have accounts on the serving pc and that the passwords match. Then I just add those users to the share and folder permissions.


----------



## Leftyx

EOFError said:


> Give this a try..
> On the 'server' pc:
> 1) Open My Computer > click Tools > Folder Options > select the View tab > under Advanced Settings scroll to the bottom > check "Use Simple File Sharing".


NO SUCH THING... There is no "Use Simple File Sharing" in that location.Are you sure you're talking about WinXP HOME? It's a mistake others before you have made.


----------



## johnwill

XP-Home "only" has simple sharing.


----------



## Leftyx

johnwill said:


> XP-Home "only" has simple sharing.


That's what I was trying to say John. Thanks for pointing that out to him... 

Still no solution...ready to try Micro$oft tech support. They're usually good for the $35 solution.


----------



## EOFError

I have never used XP home, so no I didnt know that. If I have time I'll setup 2 pc's tomorrow or Friday and see what I can come up with. Generally I overwrite all the pc's I get in with XP Pro.
EOF


----------



## Leftyx

EOFError said:


> I have never used XP home, so no I didnt know that. If I have time I'll setup 2 pc's tomorrow or Friday and see what I can come up with. Generally I overwrite all the pc's I get in with XP Pro.
> EOF


I understand XP Home is a different animal. And I appreciate your help in this matter. 

The PC I was trying to access is no longer working. The motherboard had a problem and the keyboard, mouse, and video stopped working so I bought another desktop to replace that. Windows XP Home is installed on the new computer. I went into Control Paniel and named the computer and put it in the workgroup and rebooted it. The Internet is working but I still get shutout of that computer when I try to access it from my desktop. 

What would be a good place to start fixing this sharing problem with this new computer?

Also I plugged the network cable in and immediately got a Microsoft Windows Network name of User-2f701bf165 for the new computer. I changed the name to Queen and added to the workroup but the old name is still there in the workgroup with the new "Queen" name as well. Is there some way to delete the User-2f701bf165 computer name from the workgroup? 

TIA,

Jordan


----------



## Bill_Castner

For XP Home, or XP Pro with Simple File Sharing enabled (the default) all access to a remote share is through the Guest account. No exceptions.
So it does not matter if you add individual users to Share permissions; or if you synchronize username and passwords on all machines.

Note: the "Guest" in this account is not the user Guest. (The one you see in the Control Panel, User Accounts applet). That "Guest" account is only for local console logons, not remote access and file and printer sharing with Simple File Sharing. It is for that reason that one:

. Never removes the Group "Everyone" from a share. Doing so removes the Guest access right;

. Checks with NET USER GUEST the status of this account on all machines, or just simply during setup remembers to one time click Start, Run, net user guest /Active:Yes at each machine.


----------



## Leftyx

sorry - double post


----------



## Leftyx

Bill_Castner said:


> For XP Home, or XP Pro with Simple File Sharing enabled (the default) all access to a remote share is through the Guest account. No exceptions.
> So it does not matter if you add individual users to Share permissions; or if you synchronize username and passwords on all machines.
> 
> Note: the "Guest" in this account is not the user Guest. (The one you see in the Control Panel, User Accounts applet). That "Guest" account is only for local console logons, not remote access and file and printer sharing with Simple File Sharing. It is for that reason that one:
> 
> . Never removes the Group "Everyone" from a share. Doing so removes the Guest access right;
> 
> . Checks with NET USER GUEST the status of this account on all machines, or just simply during setup remembers to one time click Start, Run, net user guest /Active:Yes at each machine.


This is absolutely the best answer I have received. One time at each PC and all the drives are now available. I had to click on the drives other than C. Then make them "shared". This immediately made the F and G drives available to my other PCs. Great advice. That guy knows his stuff.:smile:


----------



## vishu4002

User has not been granted the requested login type


----------



## vishu4002

User has not been granted the requested login type at this computer


----------

